# Rookie Kevin Love One Of The Few Minnesota Timberwolves Not Breaking Down



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> For all the benefits of experience, youth does have its advantages.
> 
> Take Kevin Love.
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_12049256?nclick_check=1


----------

